# 2/75 Ranger: Cpl. Jason M. Kessler - KIA Iraq



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 2, 2007)

RELEASE NUMBER: 070802-06
DATE POSTED: AUGUST 2, 2007
*PRESS RELEASE:  Army Ranger killed in Iraq*

U.S. Army Special Operations Command

FORT LEWIS, Wash. (USASOC News Service, August 1, 2007) — An Army Ranger assigned to 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, here was killed while engaged in combat operations July 30.

Cpl. Jason M. Kessler, 29, of Mount Vernon, Wash., was killed when the tactical vehicle he was riding in was hit by a rocket-propelled grenade in northern Iraq.

Kessler volunteered for military service and entered the Army in January 2005.  After completing One Unit Station Training, Basic Airborne Course and the 75th Ranger Regiment’s Ranger Indoctrination Program training at Fort Benning, Ga., he was assigned to 2nd Bn., 75th Ranger Regiment in August 2005.

Kessler was a graduate of Mount Vernon Christian High School in Mount Vernon, and he graduated with a bachelor’s degree in biblical studies from The Master’s College, Santa Clarita, Calif.  He was a veteran of Operation Iraqi Freedom.

His awards and decorations include the Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Iraq Campaign Medal, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Army Service Ribbon, Parachutist Badge, Combat Infantryman Badge, and Ranger Tab.

Kessler was posthumously awarded the Bronze Star Medal, Purple Heart, and the Meritorious Service Medal.

He is survived by his parents, C. Michael and Pamela K. Kessler, his brother Mark, and his sister Katelyn all of Mount Vernon, and his long-time girl friend Erin Jacobson of Kirkland, Wash.
--usasoc--​For Cpl. Kessler bio, click here...​



​


----------



## tova (Aug 2, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 2, 2007)

RIP Ranger Kessler, thoughts and prayers with your family and Brothers.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 2, 2007)

Damn. 

Rest easy Ranger. 

You went before your time. May the GRITS embrace you with open arms. 

See you at the PB later on. 

~S~


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 2, 2007)

RIP Ranger Kessler. My thoughts and prayers out to the members of 2nd Ranger Battalion; and to his family and friends back home...

RLTW.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 2, 2007)

RIP


----------



## AWP (Aug 3, 2007)

Blue Skies, CPL.


----------



## Mikko1208 (Aug 3, 2007)

Rest In Peace soldier


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 3, 2007)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Pete031 (Aug 3, 2007)

Rest in Peace....
Pro Patria


----------



## Ravage (Aug 3, 2007)

RIP Ranger


----------



## rv808 (Aug 3, 2007)

RIP Ranger, and thank you for your service.


----------



## lancero (Aug 7, 2007)

RIP Ranger


----------



## x SF med (Aug 7, 2007)

RIP Ranger, Blue Skies.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 7, 2007)

RIP  Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms.

LL


----------



## 0699 (Aug 7, 2007)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 7, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 7, 2007)

_____ and what centermass said X2


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 30, 2008)

*My Airborne Ranger in the sky*

Its been 1 year Bro, I have not forgotten.  One day we shall meet again, until then rest easy the boys are still given them hell.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 30, 2008)

Condolences out to you, 275, for your Ranger Bud, and may he RIP. 

Thank you both for serving. :)

RC 15-89


----------



## Poccington (Jul 30, 2008)

Rest easy Corporal


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 30, 2008)

RIP Ranger!


----------

